
General Engineering Attraction and Retention (Gears) – STEMming the Tide - mpweiher
http://people.uwm.edu/nsfpower/gears/
======
mpweiher
"Our early analysis suggests that men and women actually appear to leave
engineering at roughly the same rate and endorse the same reasons for leaving"

